# Sound funktioniert nicht mehr



## Jennesta (12. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe seit einiger Zeit ein gewisses Soundproblem auf meinem Rechner hier.
Der Sound fing während einem Spiel auf einmal an zu kratzen, bis er ganz aussetzte. Nach einem Neustart funktionierte er wieder bis dasselbe pssierte und dann dauerhaft aussetzte. Wenn ich Winamp starten wollte kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

DirectSound output v2.47 (d)error
Bad DirektSound driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration. Error Code: 88780078

Soa für mich als Leihen hier war erstmal klar, ich muss einen neuen Treiber installieren. Soweit habe ich das getan. Hatte auf meinem Motehrboard noch den ersten Treiber drauf und den aktuellsten Treiber heruntergeladen.
(Habe nen Asus M2N4-SLI Motherboard mit Onb. Sound) Folgenden Trieber habe ich installiert:
Realtek AC'97 Audio Driver V5.10.0.6200 for Windows 2000/XP/2003

Danach funktionierte erstmal wieder der Sound, als ich am nächsten morgen den PC wieder anmachte war er wieder weg. Wieder obige Fehlermeldung bei Winamp.

Nach einem weiteren Versuch den Treiber zu installieren, hat es nichtmal danach mehr geklappt. Ich habe nun das Problem nen halbes Jahr zurückgestellt aus zeitgründen und mein Notebook benutzt. Da es wegen einem technischen Problem (ja mich suchen anscheind die Probleme gezielt aus) eingeschikct wurde habe ich wieder diesen PC benutzt (funktioniert bis auf den Soudn blendend). Und komischerweise funktioneirte der Sound obwohl ich nichstgemacht habe wunderbar. Zumindest die ersten 3 Tage, nun ist wieder das alte Problem vorhanden.
Ich habe nun nochmal nach aktuelleren Treibern gesucht aber finde bei Asus auf der Seite keine anderen mehr.

Natürlich war das MoBo auch beim ersten Auftreten schon aus der Garantie heraus. Weiß einer von euch noch Rat, was ich machen kann? Habe auch schon versucht direkt von Realtek ne Treiber zu holen aber irgendwie habe ich da nichtmal etwas gefunden, was zu mir passen könnte.

Wäre echt sehr dankbar für gute Ratschläge.

Gruß Jennesta


----------



## Dr Dau (12. August 2009)

Hallo!

Kratzen?
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. 
Nur habe ich nicht lange gefackelt und den Onboard Sound im BIOS deaktiviert.
Dann noch meine gute alte Soundblaster 16 PCI rein und bis heute keine Probleme mehr (mittlerweile ist der PC ca. 10 Jahre alt ).
Ich habe also nie wirklich eine Ursachenforschung betrieben.... das kratzen hat sich für mich halt einfach nicht gesund angehört.

Dass ein erneuern des Treibers nichts gebracht hat, deutet eigentlich schon sehr auf einen Hardwaredefekt hin.
Evtl. hast Du aber auch glück und es ist "nur" ein Hitzeproblem.
Dagegen spricht allerdings dass der Sound am nächsten Morgen (der PC war also kalt) wieder weg war.

Wenn möglich würde ich mir mal eine Soundkarte ausleihen.
Dann könntest Du zumindest prüfen ob es nicht evtl. doch an was anderem liegt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

